# Which vocal style should I do?



## balmersmith (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey.

I have a quick question, I'm in a band at the moment and want to do vocals whilst playing guitar. The only trouble is, I can't decide on which style to do. There is the scream type vocals, which I can do quite well, or normal singing. Singing is easier but I don't think I'm that good at it.

Oh BTW, the screaming I do is the correct way, so don't give me any of this 'screaming is bad for your vocal chords and you can ruin your voice by doing it' crap. And don't try be a smart *** saying that 'screaming isn't real music', because your opinion isn't worth anything.

So what I'm basically asking is;

Should I do something I am better at or something that is easier?

Thanks


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep, the world just needs more teenagers yelling 

BLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!
DDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
GGGGGGGGAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR!!!

gag gag gag - no thanks.


----------



## Charon (Sep 8, 2008)

This type of post typically won't get many replies on this forum.

In my opinion, you should do whatever the music calls for.


----------



## balmersmith (Dec 1, 2010)

thanx for ur comment
Renadex


----------

